# CPU frequency scaling suddenly gone

## Lawless

Hi,

  I saw this thread but althoug the message is the same I'm not convinced it's the same problem.

I'm running on 2.6.28 for a few days now - no problems until today.

Today, out of the blue, the bios overheat warning turned on while I was only surfing in the net. CPU showed about 82°C (the alarm is set to 80) - although this shouldn't be out of any limit yet, I shut down the machine, waited some time, turned it on again. Temperature went down to about 60...

But then I noticed that gkrellm wasn't showing the cpu frequencies any more.

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpuX/cpufreq/ was gone. To be sure, I booted from a Gentoo on USB stick with different system, kernel, etc and modprobe acpi_cpufreq showed the same message as the one in the other thread - "No such device".

Looks like a hardware defect - but how? What the hell happend?  :Sad: 

The rest of the CPU seems perfectly fine. I can compile without problems. Temperature is ok. I'm just not sure at what frequency the thing is now - if it's still scaling automatically or not. 

Is there a way to calculate the frequency without depending on /sys or /proc?

Of course the CPU is now about 1 month over the warranty......

----------

## Abraxas

You should still have /proc/cpuinfo which should show the current frequency.

----------

## Lawless

As far as I know this only shows the frequency at boot time and is never updated during runtime.

However I found a cpufreq utility (for windows, but it's working with wine) that shows 2.4ghz all the time while the cpu should have 1.6 when idle... damn thing.

----------

## selig

On my systems (amd64) it shows the current CPU frequency, not the frequency at boot time. Maybe it's different for Intel CPUs.

----------

## Abraxas

 *selig wrote:*   

> On my systems (amd64) it shows the current CPU frequency, not the frequency at boot time. Maybe it's different for Intel CPUs.

 

I have an Intel CPU and it updates with the current frequency.

----------

## Lawless

Ok. I knew this from older CPUs and thought it would be still the same.

Anyway - my cpu stays at 2.4 ghz and frequency scaling seems to be gone  :Sad: 

----------

## snIP3r

hi!

do you have installed the cpufrequtils package? then the output of the 

```

cpufreq-info

```

command shows you the possible frequencies...

perhaps its only a config error.

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## Lawless

The backend in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpuX/cpufreq/ is gone - so all the userspace tools that use this backend just report "no such device". 

I'm pretty sure this is a hardware issue as it stopped working without a config change, package/kernel update or anything like that.

----------

## drescherjm

Did you mess with your BIOS? Either by flashing a new one or by entering the setup. To me this is highly unlikely that the CPU is bad. More likely speedstep or powernow is turned off in the BIOS or kernel.

----------

## Lawless

No. Never updated and never changed a setting in the last two years...

----------

## snIP3r

hi!

could you please check your bootlog for something linke this:

```

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0xc

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0xe

powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12

```

this is my built-in kernel driver for amd cpu frequency scaling...

i assume its a kernel upgrade problem. is there a change to make a diff of an older kernel config and the newest? and how did you upgrade the kernel?

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## devilheart

is you frequency scaler governor still loaded? (in example, athlon64 cpus use powernow-k :Cool: 

----------

## Lawless

In case I'm overlooking something here is my dmesg

```

[    0.000000] BIOS EBDA/lowmem at: 0009f800/0009f800

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu

[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.28 (root@guest0) (gcc version 4.2.4 (Gentoo 4.2.4 p1.0)) #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun Jan 4 19:45:52 CET 2009

[    0.000000] KERNEL supported cpus:

[    0.000000]   Intel GenuineIntel

[    0.000000]   AMD AuthenticAMD

[    0.000000]   NSC Geode by NSC

[    0.000000]   Cyrix CyrixInstead

[    0.000000]   Centaur CentaurHauls

[    0.000000]   Transmeta GenuineTMx86

[    0.000000]   Transmeta TransmetaCPU

[    0.000000]   UMC UMC UMC UMC

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000cfff0000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000cfff0000 - 00000000cfff3000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000cfff3000 - 00000000d0000000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000d0000000 - 00000000e0000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 0000000130000000 (usable)

[    0.000000] DMI 2.3 present.

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x130000 max_arch_pfn = 0x1000000

[    0.000000] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 379fe000 @ 7000-d000

[    0.000000] NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

[    0.000000] RAMDISK: 37de5000 - 37fefaee

[    0.000000] Allocated new RAMDISK: 00820000 - 00a2aaee

[    0.000000] Move RAMDISK from 0000000037de5000 - 0000000037fefaed to 00820000 - 00a2aaed

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000F6D40, 0014 (r0 GBT   )

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT CFFF3040, 0030 (r1 GBT    AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD  1010101)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP CFFF30C0, 0074 (r1 GBT    AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD  1010101)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT CFFF3180, 4E6B (r1 GBT    AWRDACPI     1000 MSFT  100000C)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS CFFF0000, 0040

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG CFFF8140, 003C (r1 GBT    AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD  1010101)

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC CFFF8040, 0084 (r1 GBT    AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD  1010101)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] 3974MB HIGHMEM available.

[    0.000000] 889MB LOWMEM available.

[    0.000000]   mapped low ram: 0 - 379fe000

[    0.000000]   low ram: 00000000 - 379fe000

[    0.000000]   bootmap 0000a000 - 00010f40

[    0.000000] (9 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 00379fe000]

[    0.000000]   #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]

[    0.000000]   #1 [0000001000 - 0000002000]    EX TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000001000 - 0000002000]

[    0.000000]   #2 [0000006000 - 0000007000]       TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000006000 - 0000007000]

[    0.000000]   #3 [0000200000 - 0000816830]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0000200000 - 0000816830]

[    0.000000]   #4 [0000817000 - 0000820000]    INIT_PG_TABLE ==> [0000817000 - 0000820000]

[    0.000000]   #5 [000009f800 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009f800 - 0000100000]

[    0.000000]   #6 [0000007000 - 000000a000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000007000 - 000000a000]

[    0.000000]   #7 [0000820000 - 0000a2aaee]      NEW RAMDISK ==> [0000820000 - 0000a2aaee]

[    0.000000]   #8 [000000a000 - 0000011000]          BOOTMAP ==> [000000a000 - 0000011000]

[    0.000000] found SMP MP-table at [c00f53f0] 000f53f0

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000000 -> 0x00001000

[    0.000000]   Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x000379fe

[    0.000000]   HighMem  0x000379fe -> 0x00130000

[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node

[    0.000000] early_node_map[3] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000000 -> 0x0000009f

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x000cfff0

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00100000 -> 0x00130000

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 1048463

[    0.000000] free_area_init_node: node 0, pgdat c0733100, node_mem_map c1000000

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3967 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 1748 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 221994 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 7949 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 812773 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x02] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x03] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 4 CPUs, 2 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at e2000000 (gap: e0000000:1ec00000)

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Allocating 36864 bytes of per cpu data

[    0.000000] NR_CPUS: 4, nr_cpu_ids: 4, nr_node_ids 1

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 1038734

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 lvm2root=/dev/guest0/ro vga=791

[    0.000000] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

[    0.000000] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

[    0.000000] Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] Detected 2399.899 MHz processor.

[    0.000999] Console: colour dummy device 80x25

[    0.000999] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000999] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.000999] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.000999] Memory: 4144672k/4980736k available (3537k kernel code, 48300k reserved, 1892k data, 292k init, 3282888k highmem)

[    0.000999] virtual kernel memory layout:

[    0.000999]     fixmap  : 0xfff85000 - 0xfffff000   ( 488 kB)

[    0.000999]     pkmap   : 0xffa00000 - 0xffc00000   (2048 kB)

[    0.000999]     vmalloc : 0xf81fe000 - 0xff9fe000   ( 120 MB)

[    0.000999]     lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf79fe000   ( 889 MB)

[    0.000999]       .init : 0xc0753000 - 0xc079c000   ( 292 kB)

[    0.000999]       .data : 0xc05747da - 0xc074d844   (1892 kB)

[    0.000999]       .text : 0xc0200000 - 0xc05747da   (3537 kB)

[    0.000999] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

[    0.000999] SLUB: Genslabs=12, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=4, Nodes=1

[    0.001011] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 4799.79 BogoMIPS (lpj=2399899)

[    0.001046] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

[    0.001199] Initializing cgroup subsys ns

[    0.001207] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

[    0.001230] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

[    0.001237] CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

[    0.001243] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.001247] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.001253] using mwait in idle threads.

[    0.001266] Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

[    0.005389] ACPI: Core revision 20080926

[    0.013383] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.024087] CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz stepping 06

[    0.024996] Booting processor 1 APIC 0x1 ip 0x6000

[    0.000999] Initializing CPU#1

[    0.000999] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4799.31 BogoMIPS (lpj=2399658)

[    0.000999] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

[    0.000999] CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

[    0.000999] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.000999] CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

[    0.000999] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 1, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

[    0.096895] CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz stepping 06

[    0.096937] checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

[    0.097001] Brought up 2 CPUs

[    0.097008] Total of 2 processors activated (9599.11 BogoMIPS).

[    0.098061] khelper used greatest stack depth: 7144 bytes left

[    0.098098] net_namespace: 544 bytes

[    0.098212] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.098212] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.098998] PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base d0000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 255

[    0.099006] PCI: MCFG area at d0000000 reserved in E820

[    0.099012] PCI: Using MMCONFIG for extended config space

[    0.099018] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.105372] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.112116] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.112122] ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

[    0.112139] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.119161] ACPI: No dock devices found.

[    0.119180] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

[    0.119229] pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.119229] pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# disabled

[    0.119229] pci 0000:00:1a.0: reg 20 io port: [0xb000-0xb01f]

[    0.119229] pci 0000:00:1a.1: reg 20 io port: [0xa000-0xa01f]

[    0.119235] pci 0000:00:1a.7: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xf5205000-0xf52053ff]

[    0.119311] pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xf5200000-0xf5203fff]

[    0.119341] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.119350] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled

[    0.119400] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.119409] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled

[    0.120033] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.120042] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# disabled

[    0.120095] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.120103] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PME# disabled

[    0.120153] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20 io port: [0xa400-0xa41f]

[    0.120202] pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20 io port: [0xa800-0xa81f]

[    0.120251] pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20 io port: [0xac00-0xac1f]

[    0.120299] pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xf5204000-0xf52043ff]

[    0.120451] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 0400-047f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

[    0.120462] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 0480-04bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

[    0.120504] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10 io port: [0xb400-0xb407]

[    0.120510] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14 io port: [0xb800-0xb803]

[    0.120517] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18 io port: [0xbc00-0xbc07]

[    0.120524] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c io port: [0xc000-0xc003]

[    0.120530] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20 io port: [0xc400-0xc40f]

[    0.120537] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 24 io port: [0xc800-0xc80f]

[    0.120551] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

[    0.120559] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# disabled

[    0.120582] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xf5206000-0xf52060ff]

[    0.120601] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 20 io port: [0x500-0x51f]

[    0.120640] pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 10 io port: [0xd000-0xd007]

[    0.120646] pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 14 io port: [0xd400-0xd403]

[    0.120653] pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 18 io port: [0xd800-0xd807]

[    0.120659] pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 1c io port: [0xdc00-0xdc03]

[    0.120666] pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 20 io port: [0xe000-0xe00f]

[    0.120672] pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 24 io port: [0xe400-0xe40f]

[    0.120687] pci 0000:00:1f.5: PME# supported from D3hot

[    0.120694] pci 0000:00:1f.5: PME# disabled

[    0.120733] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xf0000000-0xf0ffffff]

[    0.120743] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 14 64bit mmio: [0xe0000000-0xefffffff]

[    0.120753] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 1c 64bit mmio: [0xf1000000-0xf1ffffff]

[    0.120760] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 24 io port: [0x5000-0x507f]

[    0.120766] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 30 32bit mmio: [0x000000-0x01ffff]

[    0.120815] pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge io port: [0x5000-0x5fff]

[    0.120819] pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xf0000000-0xf2ffffff]

[    0.120824] pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge 64bit mmio pref: [0xe0000000-0xefffffff]

[    0.120866] pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge io port: [0x4000-0x4fff]

[    0.120965] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 24 32bit mmio: [0xf5000000-0xf5001fff]

[    0.120992] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# supported from D3hot

[    0.121001] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.121059] pci 0000:03:00.1: reg 10 io port: [0x6000-0x6007]

[    0.121069] pci 0000:03:00.1: reg 14 io port: [0x6400-0x6403]

[    0.121078] pci 0000:03:00.1: reg 18 io port: [0x6800-0x6807]

[    0.121088] pci 0000:03:00.1: reg 1c io port: [0x6c00-0x6c03]

[    0.121098] pci 0000:03:00.1: reg 20 io port: [0x7000-0x700f]

[    0.121178] pci 0000:00:1c.3: bridge io port: [0x6000-0x7fff]

[    0.121183] pci 0000:00:1c.3: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xf5000000-0xf50fffff]

[    0.121248] pci 0000:04:00.0: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xf4000000-0xf4003fff]

[    0.121258] pci 0000:04:00.0: reg 18 io port: [0x8000-0x80ff]

[    0.121286] pci 0000:04:00.0: reg 30 32bit mmio: [0x000000-0x01ffff]

[    0.121298] pci 0000:04:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.121301] pci 0000:04:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.121311] pci 0000:04:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.121358] pci 0000:00:1c.4: bridge io port: [0x8000-0x8fff]

[    0.121362] pci 0000:00:1c.4: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xf3000000-0xf4ffffff]

[    0.121403] pci 0000:05:00.0: reg 10 io port: [0x9000-0x90ff]

[    0.121411] pci 0000:05:00.0: reg 14 32bit mmio: [0xf5100000-0xf51000ff]

[    0.121447] pci 0000:05:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.121449] pci 0000:05:00.0: PME# supported from D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.121458] pci 0000:05:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.121509] pci 0000:00:1e.0: transparent bridge

[    0.121517] pci 0000:00:1e.0: bridge io port: [0x9000-0x9fff]

[    0.121521] pci 0000:00:1e.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xf5100000-0xf51fffff]

[    0.121548] bus 00 -> node 0

[    0.121555] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.121906] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX0._PRT]

[    0.122037] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX3._PRT]

[    0.122162] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX4._PRT]

[    0.122281] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

[    0.143019] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.143169] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.143316] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.143461] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 *15)

[    0.143607] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.143752] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.143900] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 *14 15)

[    0.144053] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.144131] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.144131] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.144131] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.144131] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.144131] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.145042] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.145987] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.13

[    0.146003] NET: Registered protocol family 31

[    0.146003] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

[    0.146003] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

[    0.146987] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.146999] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.150988] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices

[    0.150995] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.151009] system 00:01: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

[    0.151017] system 00:01: ioport range 0x290-0x29f has been reserved

[    0.151025] system 00:01: ioport range 0x800-0x87f has been reserved

[    0.151033] system 00:01: ioport range 0x290-0x294 has been reserved

[    0.151040] system 00:01: ioport range 0x880-0x88f has been reserved

[    0.151055] system 00:0b: ioport range 0x400-0x4bf could not be reserved

[    0.151067] system 00:0c: iomem range 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff has been reserved

[    0.151079] system 00:0d: iomem range 0xd2800-0xd3fff has been reserved

[    0.151087] system 00:0d: iomem range 0xf0000-0xf7fff could not be reserved

[    0.151095] system 00:0d: iomem range 0xf8000-0xfbfff could not be reserved

[    0.151103] system 00:0d: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved

[    0.151112] system 00:0d: iomem range 0xcfff0000-0xcfffffff could not be reserved

[    0.151121] system 00:0d: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

[    0.151129] system 00:0d: iomem range 0x100000-0xcffeffff could not be reserved

[    0.151138] system 00:0d: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff has been reserved

[    0.151147] system 00:0d: iomem range 0xfed10000-0xfed1dfff has been reserved

[    0.151155] system 00:0d: iomem range 0xfed20000-0xfed8ffff has been reserved

[    0.151163] system 00:0d: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff has been reserved

[    0.151176] system 00:0d: iomem range 0xffb00000-0xffb7ffff has been reserved

[    0.151185] system 00:0d: iomem range 0xfff00000-0xffffffff has been reserved

[    0.151193] system 00:0d: iomem range 0xe0000-0xeffff has been reserved

[    0.186456] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:01

[    0.186464] pci 0000:00:01.0:   IO window: 0x5000-0x5fff

[    0.186473] pci 0000:00:01.0:   MEM window: 0xf0000000-0xf2ffffff

[    0.186481] pci 0000:00:01.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000e0000000-0x000000efffffff

[    0.186492] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:02

[    0.186500] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   IO window: 0x4000-0x4fff

[    0.186509] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   MEM window: disabled

[    0.186517] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

[    0.186527] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:03

[    0.186535] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   IO window: 0x6000-0x7fff

[    0.186544] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   MEM window: 0xf5000000-0xf50fffff

[    0.186553] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   PREFETCH window: disabled

[    0.186564] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:04

[    0.186571] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   IO window: 0x8000-0x8fff

[    0.186580] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   MEM window: 0xf3000000-0xf4ffffff

[    0.186589] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000f5300000-0x000000f53fffff

[    0.186602] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:05

[    0.186609] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   IO window: 0x9000-0x9fff

[    0.186619] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   MEM window: 0xf5100000-0xf51fffff

[    0.186627] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

[    0.186644] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.186653] pci 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.186661] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.186670] pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.186679] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    0.186688] pci 0000:00:1c.3: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.186696] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.186705] pci 0000:00:1c.4: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.186712] pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.186716] bus: 00 index 0 io port: [0x00-0xffff]

[    0.186722] bus: 00 index 1 mmio: [0x000000-0xffffffffffffffff]

[    0.186729] bus: 01 index 0 io port: [0x5000-0x5fff]

[    0.186736] bus: 01 index 1 mmio: [0xf0000000-0xf2ffffff]

[    0.186742] bus: 01 index 2 mmio: [0xe0000000-0xefffffff]

[    0.186748] bus: 01 index 3 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

[    0.186754] bus: 02 index 0 io port: [0x4000-0x4fff]

[    0.186760] bus: 02 index 1 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

[    0.186765] bus: 02 index 2 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

[    0.186771] bus: 02 index 3 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

[    0.186776] bus: 03 index 0 io port: [0x6000-0x7fff]

[    0.186782] bus: 03 index 1 mmio: [0xf5000000-0xf50fffff]

[    0.186789] bus: 03 index 2 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

[    0.186794] bus: 03 index 3 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

[    0.186799] bus: 04 index 0 io port: [0x8000-0x8fff]

[    0.186806] bus: 04 index 1 mmio: [0xf3000000-0xf4ffffff]

[    0.186812] bus: 04 index 2 mmio: [0xf5300000-0xf53fffff]

[    0.186818] bus: 04 index 3 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

[    0.186824] bus: 05 index 0 io port: [0x9000-0x9fff]

[    0.186830] bus: 05 index 1 mmio: [0xf5100000-0xf51fffff]

[    0.186836] bus: 05 index 2 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

[    0.186842] bus: 05 index 3 io port: [0x00-0xffff]

[    0.186848] bus: 05 index 4 mmio: [0x000000-0xffffffffffffffff]

[    0.186861] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.189027] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.189296] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.189712] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.189914] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

[    0.189922] TCP reno registered

[    0.190046] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.190174] checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (no cpio magic); looks like an initrd

[    0.289474] Freeing initrd memory: 2090k freed

[    0.290652] Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    0.290837] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    0.290860] type=2000 audit(1231952538.289:1): initialized

[    0.295403] highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

[    0.298289] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

[    0.298392] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.299450] NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/O].

[    0.299658] fuse init (API version 7.10)

[    0.299933] SGI XFS with security attributes, no debug enabled

[    0.300797] msgmni has been set to 1688

[    0.301028] cryptomgr_test used greatest stack depth: 7044 bytes left

[    0.301089] cryptomgr_test used greatest stack depth: 6456 bytes left

[    0.302863] alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

[    0.302881] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.302886] io scheduler anticipatory registered

[    0.302892] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.302912] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.302932] pci 0000:00:1a.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x2f00

[    0.302935] pci 0000:00:1a.0: Performing full reset

[    0.302959] pci 0000:00:1a.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x2000

[    0.302961] pci 0000:00:1a.1: Performing full reset

[    0.303008] pci 0000:00:1d.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x2f00

[    0.303011] pci 0000:00:1d.0: Performing full reset

[    0.303027] pci 0000:00:1d.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x2000

[    0.303029] pci 0000:00:1d.1: Performing full reset

[    0.303045] pci 0000:00:1d.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x2000

[    0.303047] pci 0000:00:1d.2: Performing full reset

[    0.303097] pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

[    0.306120] pcieport-driver 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.306157] pcieport-driver 0000:00:01.0: found MSI capability

[    0.306187] pcieport-driver 0000:00:01.0: irq 383 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.306198] pci_express 0000:00:01.0:pcie00: allocate port service

[    0.306247] pci_express 0000:00:01.0:pcie03: allocate port service

[    0.306332] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.306366] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: found MSI capability

[    0.306395] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: irq 382 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.306407] pci_express 0000:00:1c.0:pcie00: allocate port service

[    0.306454] pci_express 0000:00:1c.0:pcie02: allocate port service

[    0.306499] pci_express 0000:00:1c.0:pcie03: allocate port service

[    0.306591] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.3: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.306625] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.3: found MSI capability

[    0.306654] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.3: irq 381 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.306666] pci_express 0000:00:1c.3:pcie00: allocate port service

[    0.306713] pci_express 0000:00:1c.3:pcie02: allocate port service

[    0.306762] pci_express 0000:00:1c.3:pcie03: allocate port service

[    0.306853] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.4: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.306887] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.4: found MSI capability

[    0.306916] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.4: irq 380 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.306928] pci_express 0000:00:1c.4:pcie00: allocate port service

[    0.306985] pci_express 0000:00:1c.4:pcie02: allocate port service

[    0.307035] pci_express 0000:00:1c.4:pcie03: allocate port service

[    0.307611] vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xf8280000, using 3072k, total 262144k

[    0.307622] vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=1

[    0.307628] vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:d100

[    0.307635] vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cd136, set palette = c00cd1a0

[    0.307642] vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da 

[    0.307670] vesafb: scrolling: redraw

[    0.307675] vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

[    0.321918] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

[    0.336034] fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

[    0.336265] input: Power Button (FF) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input0

[    0.336474] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

[    0.336674] input: Power Button (CM) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1

[    0.336903] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

[    0.337356] processor ACPI_CPU:00: registered as cooling_device0

[    0.337530] ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 2 throttling states)

[    0.337802] processor ACPI_CPU:01: registered as cooling_device1

[    0.337969] ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 2 throttling states)

[    0.347180] Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

[    0.347472] Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

[    0.362566] FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

[    0.365525] brd: module loaded

[    0.366542] loop: module loaded

[    0.366633] sky2 driver version 1.22

[    0.366762] sky2 0000:04:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.366963] sky2 0000:04:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.366987] sky2 0000:04:00.0: Yukon-2 EC chip revision 2

[    0.399285] sky2 0000:04:00.0: Marvell Yukon 88E8053 Gigabit Ethernet Controller

[    0.399493]  Part Number: Yukon 88E8053

[    0.399495]  Engineering Level: Rev. 2.2

[    0.399497]  Manufacturer: Marvell

[    0.399550] sky2 0000:04:00.0: irq 379 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.399901] sky2 eth0: addr 00:16:e6:86:e3:b4

[    0.400074] tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

[    0.400210] tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

[    0.400497] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[    0.400719] Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[    0.406174] ahci 0000:03:00.0: version 3.0

[    0.406186] ahci 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    0.421975] ahci 0000:03:00.0: AHCI 0001.0000 32 slots 2 ports 3 Gbps 0x3 impl SATA mode

[    0.427433] ahci 0000:03:00.0: flags: 64bit ncq pm led clo pmp pio slum part 

[    0.432890] ahci 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.433066] scsi0 : ahci

[    0.438526] scsi1 : ahci

[    0.443977] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xf5000000 port 0xf5000100 irq 19

[    0.449441] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xf5000000 port 0xf5000180 irq 19

[    0.719895] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

[    0.719914] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

[    0.726149] ata1: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    1.047024] ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    1.063096] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.12

[    1.063106] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    1.068656] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 P1 P3 ]

[    1.225028] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.225076] scsi2 : ata_piix

[    1.230687] scsi3 : ata_piix

[    1.236934] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xb400 ctl 0xb800 bmdma 0xc400 irq 19

[    1.242652] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xbc00 ctl 0xc000 bmdma 0xc408 irq 19

[    2.009067] ata3.00: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    2.014629] ata3.01: SATA link down (SStatus 4 SControl 300)

[    2.039297] ata3.00: HPA detected: current 488395055, native 488397168

[    2.044862] ata3.00: ATA-7: SAMSUNG SP2504C, VT100-50, max UDMA7

[    2.050399] ata3.00: 488395055 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

[    2.094324] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    2.719761] ata4.00: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    2.725314] ata4.01: SATA link down (SStatus 4 SControl 300)

[    2.730898] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG SP2504C  VT10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.736700] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 488395055 512-byte hardware sectors: (250 GB/232 GiB)

[    2.742276] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    2.747704] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    2.747745] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    2.753318] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 488395055 512-byte hardware sectors: (250 GB/232 GiB)

[    2.758752] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    2.764000] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    2.764039] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    2.769437]  sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 sda9 sda10 sda11 sda12 >

[    2.848730] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    2.854261] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    2.859640] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    2.865081] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: MAP [ P0 -- P1 -- ]

[    2.870547] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.870588] scsi4 : ata_piix

[    2.876083] scsi5 : ata_piix

[    2.882115] ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xd000 ctl 0xd400 bmdma 0xe000 irq 19

[    2.887599] ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xd800 ctl 0xdc00 bmdma 0xe008 irq 19

[    3.348043] ata5: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    3.356194] ata5.00: ATAPI: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S203B, SB00, max UDMA/100

[    3.367226] ata5.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    3.688734] ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    3.694948] scsi 4:0:0:0: CD-ROM            TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S203B  SB00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    3.704939] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    3.710572] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    3.716314] sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    3.716425] sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[    3.722151] pata_jmicron 0000:03:00.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    3.727907] pata_jmicron 0000:03:00.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    3.727966] scsi6 : pata_jmicron

[    3.733823] scsi7 : pata_jmicron

[    3.740152] ata7: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x6000 ctl 0x6400 bmdma 0x7000 irq 16

[    3.745776] ata8: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x6800 ctl 0x6c00 bmdma 0x7008 irq 16

[    4.064633] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    4.070261] ehci_hcd: block sizes: qh 128 qtd 96 itd 160 sitd 96

[    4.070283] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    4.076075] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    4.076079] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    4.081803] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file 'devices'

[    4.081813] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    4.081817] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    4.087595] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: reset hcs_params 0x102204 dbg=1 cc=2 pcc=2 ordered !ppc ports=4

[    4.087600] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: reset hcc_params 6871 thresh 7 uframes 1024 64 bit addr

[    4.087622] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    4.091509] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

[    4.091512] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: supports USB remote wakeup

[    4.091525] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 18, io mem 0xf5205000

[    4.097222] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    4.101114] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: init command 010001 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=1024 RUN

[    4.106010] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    4.111746] usb usb1: default language 0x0409

[    4.111793] usb usb1: uevent

[    4.111839] usb usb1: usb_probe_device

[    4.111842] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    4.117573] usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    4.117592] usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

[    4.117639] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    4.117642] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    4.117645] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    4.123417] hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    4.129088] hub 1-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    4.129090] hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    4.129094] hub 1-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    4.129098] hub 1-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

[    4.129105] hub 1-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    4.129107] hub 1-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    4.129232] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    4.129305] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    4.135135] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    4.140922] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    4.146712] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.28 ehci_hcd

[    4.152554] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.7

[    4.158307] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[    4.164093] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    4.164097] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    4.169846] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[    4.169851] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    4.175626] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset hcs_params 0x103206 dbg=1 cc=3 pcc=2 ordered !ppc ports=6

[    4.175631] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset hcc_params 6871 thresh 7 uframes 1024 64 bit addr

[    4.175648] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    4.179524] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

[    4.179526] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: supports USB remote wakeup

[    4.179539] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xf5204000

[    4.185448] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    4.189343] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: init command 010001 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=1024 RUN

[    4.195010] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    4.200767] usb usb2: default language 0x0409

[    4.200812] usb usb2: uevent

[    4.200857] usb usb2: usb_probe_device

[    4.200860] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    4.206548] usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    4.206567] usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

[    4.206612] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    4.206615] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    4.206617] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    4.212254] hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    4.217792] hub 2-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    4.217794] hub 2-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    4.217796] hub 2-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    4.217799] hub 2-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

[    4.217805] hub 2-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    4.217807] hub 2-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    4.217891] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    4.217966] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    4.223536] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    4.229097] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    4.234603] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.28 ehci_hcd

[    4.240024] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.7

[    4.245423] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    4.245438] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    4.250845] ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

[    4.250900] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    4.256299] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    4.261740] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    4.261744] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    4.267184] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

[    4.267189] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    4.272733] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: detected 2 ports

[    4.278200] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    4.278203] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: Performing full reset

[    4.278216] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: supports USB remote wakeup

[    4.278222] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io base 0x0000b000

[    4.283859] usb usb3: default language 0x0409

[    4.283902] usb usb3: uevent

[    4.283950] usb usb3: usb_probe_device

[    4.283953] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    4.289464] usb usb3: adding 3-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    4.289482] usb 3-0:1.0: uevent

[    4.289528] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    4.289531] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    4.289533] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    4.294977] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    4.300344] hub 3-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    4.300346] hub 3-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    4.300349] hub 3-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    4.300351] hub 3-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    4.300357] hub 3-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    4.300359] hub 3-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    4.300433] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    4.300506] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    4.305949] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    4.311352] usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    4.316691] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.28 uhci_hcd

[    4.321977] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

[    4.327312] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[    4.332590] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    4.332593] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    4.337816] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    4.337830] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '004'

[    4.337838] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    4.343167] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: detected 2 ports

[    4.348394] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    4.348397] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: Performing full reset

[    4.348410] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: supports USB remote wakeup

[    4.348423] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 21, io base 0x0000a000

[    4.353764] usb usb4: default language 0x0409

[    4.353808] usb usb4: uevent

[    4.353853] usb usb4: usb_probe_device

[    4.353856] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    4.359126] usb usb4: adding 4-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    4.359148] usb 4-0:1.0: uevent

[    4.359193] hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    4.359196] hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    4.359198] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    4.364400] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    4.369633] hub 4-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    4.369635] hub 4-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    4.369637] hub 4-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    4.369640] hub 4-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    4.369645] hub 4-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    4.369648] hub 4-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    4.369719] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    4.369792] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    4.375018] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    4.380261] usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    4.385538] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.28 uhci_hcd

[    4.390793] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.1

[    4.396025] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[    4.401388] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    4.401392] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    4.406692] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    4.406718] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '005'

[    4.406722] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    4.412054] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected 2 ports

[    4.417275] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    4.417277] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Performing full reset

[    4.417291] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: supports USB remote wakeup

[    4.417297] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x0000a400

[    4.422591] usb usb5: default language 0x0409

[    4.422638] usb usb5: uevent

[    4.422685] usb usb5: usb_probe_device

[    4.422688] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    4.427990] usb usb5: adding 5-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    4.428011] usb 5-0:1.0: uevent

[    4.428058] hub 5-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    4.428061] hub 5-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    4.428063] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    4.433272] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    4.438418] hub 5-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    4.438420] hub 5-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    4.438423] hub 5-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    4.438425] hub 5-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    4.438431] hub 5-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    4.438434] hub 5-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    4.438510] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    4.438583] usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    4.443851] usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    4.449096] usb usb5: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    4.454394] usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.28 uhci_hcd

[    4.459643] usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

[    4.464889] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    4.470262] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    4.470266] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    4.475582] hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    4.475607] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '006'

[    4.475617] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

[    4.480946] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: detected 2 ports

[    4.486174] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    4.486177] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Performing full reset

[    4.486190] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: supports USB remote wakeup

[    4.486197] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x0000a800

[    4.491481] usb usb6: default language 0x0409

[    4.491524] usb usb6: uevent

[    4.491570] usb usb6: usb_probe_device

[    4.491572] usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    4.496873] usb usb6: adding 6-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    4.496898] usb 6-0:1.0: uevent

[    4.496944] hub 6-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    4.496947] hub 6-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    4.496949] hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    4.502149] hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    4.507398] hub 6-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    4.507400] hub 6-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    4.507402] hub 6-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    4.507405] hub 6-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    4.507411] hub 6-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    4.507413] hub 6-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    4.507484] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    4.507560] usb usb6: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    4.512785] usb usb6: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    4.518010] usb usb6: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    4.523244] usb usb6: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.28 uhci_hcd

[    4.528467] usb usb6: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.1

[    4.528486] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    4.528492] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    4.528496] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

[    4.544211] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '007'

[    4.544216] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

[    4.549563] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: detected 2 ports

[    4.554795] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    4.554798] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Performing full reset

[    4.554811] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: supports USB remote wakeup

[    4.554817] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000ac00

[    4.560100] usb usb7: default language 0x0409

[    4.560143] usb usb7: uevent

[    4.560173] hub 5-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    4.560201] usb usb7: usb_probe_device

[    4.560204] usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    4.565441] usb usb7: adding 7-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    4.565460] usb 7-0:1.0: uevent

[    4.565507] hub 7-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    4.565510] hub 7-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    4.565512] hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    4.570693] hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    4.575843] hub 7-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    4.575845] hub 7-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    4.575847] hub 7-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    4.575850] hub 7-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    4.575855] hub 7-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    4.575858] hub 7-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    4.575933] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    4.576010] usb usb7: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    4.581238] usb usb7: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    4.586465] usb usb7: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    4.591669] usb usb7: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.28 uhci_hcd

[    4.596872] usb usb7: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.2

[    4.602126] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    4.607405] hub 6-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    4.607428] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    4.612654] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    4.617991] usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

[    4.623397] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    4.629123] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    4.634451] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    4.639804] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    4.648232] rtc_cmos 00:03: RTC can wake from S4

[    4.653565] rtc_cmos 00:03: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    4.658953] rtc0: alarms up to one month, 242 bytes nvram

[    4.664261] i2c /dev entries driver

[    4.669580] i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    4.675172] hub 7-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    4.675261] coretemp coretemp.0: Using relative temperature scale!

[    4.680765] coretemp coretemp.1: Using relative temperature scale!

[    4.686145] it87: Found IT8718F chip at 0x290, revision 1

[    4.691554] it87: in3 is VCC (+5V)

[    4.691645] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input2

[    4.702808] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.14.0-ioctl (2008-04-23) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    4.708411] Bluetooth: Generic Bluetooth USB driver ver 0.3

[    4.714038] usbcore: registered new interface driver btusb

[    4.719678] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    4.725231] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    4.731683] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

[    4.737242] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    4.742745] usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

[    4.748214] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.18rc3.

[    4.754020] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    4.759619] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    4.793590] ALSA device list:

[    4.799099]   #0: HDA Intel at 0xf5200000 irq 22

[    4.805119] TCP cubic registered

[    4.810582] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    4.816260] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    4.822815] IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

[    4.828985] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    4.834386] Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.11

[    4.839735] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

[    4.845106] Bluetooth: SCO (Voice Link) ver 0.6

[    4.850433] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

[    4.855840] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

[    4.861166] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

[    4.866455] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.10

[    4.871813] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3

[    4.877054] Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

[    4.882287] Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.2

[    4.887691] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    4.892957] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    4.898130] Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

[    4.903379] registered taskstats version 1

```

----------

## Lawless

Whoops, post too long?!

Here is the cpufreq part of .config

```

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

# CONFIG_X86_E_POWERSAVER is not set

```

As I said - it was working before with exact this kernel and configuration...

----------

## snIP3r

hi!

your dmesg seems to be ok, the same for your kernel config. have you recompiled and reinstalled the modules? perhaps this is the problem.

another way to check it is to try another governor (like here http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/CPU_Frequency_Scaling). i would advise cpudynd as a tool (like listed here http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/power-management-guide.xml)

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## jserink

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

# CONFIG_X86_E_POWERSAVER is not set 

I have an AMD turion so i chose ACPI as you did plus K8 power now.

What kind of CPU do you have?

Once you know that, choose the driver.

Mine are modules but you can compile them in if you wish.

Cheers,

John

----------

## Lawless

This is an Intel Core2 which uses the acpi driver (and only that - the p4 driver explicitly says you have to use acpi when you try loading it on a core2).

And again - I have changed nothing, no world update, no kernel update, no new modules, not a single piece of software has changed from the time scaling was working, the overheat alarm and the reboot after which scaling was gone.

I cannot choose another scaling govenour as there is no /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpuX/cpufreq/ where the available govenours are listed. The old /proc/acpi interface for cpufreq is also gone. It's like this CPU simply has no scaling any more. 

And as I said - I booted an alternative gentoo with different kernel and configuration and no scaling there as well - so I don't believe this is a software problem.

----------

## jserink

These guys:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Core_2

Say speedstep is supported.

I would compile the speedstep drivers individually as modules and have a go with that.

The ACPI stuff, in so far as I understand, will bnot scale frequency or core voltage but will just put the processor into sleep states. To really save power you want to reduce the core V and clock AND use the sleep states.

Cheers,

John

----------

## Lawless

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ:
> 
> This driver adds a CPUFreq driver which utilizes the ACPI
> ...

 

If you look at the other speedstep options, they are all for different kinds of Intel CPUs.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO:
> 
> This adds the CPUFreq driver for Enhanced SpeedStep enabled
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH:
> 
> This adds the CPUFreq driver for certain mobile Intel Pentium III
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI:
> 
> This adds the CPUFreq driver for certain mobile Intel Pentium III
> ...

 

And as far as I know speedstep-centrino is deprecated

----------

## snIP3r

you're right. for core2duo you have to enable 

```

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ

```

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## Lawless

Ok, the machine started to crash every now and then... complete hang with just the keyboard lights blinking.

I guess that's it for this cpu  :Sad: 

----------

## snIP3r

yes, looks like  :Sad: 

----------

## Lawless

Not that I want to but I may have to start thinking about a replacement.

Maybe a quad core... anyone has any recommendations?

When I take a look at current models I'm not sure if I should prefer a new chip generation or more cache.

Q6600 Kentsfield has 8 MB cache while Q8200 Yorkfield has only 4 - both have the same price here and are the cheapest 4 core cpus that I could put on my board.

----------

## devilheart

q6600 is a very good cpu, especially for overclocking (unless you can put your hands on a q9450  :Cool: 

----------

## Lawless

Err, no  :Smile: 

I'm wondering what difference is between 6600 and 8200 with the new chip generation and 65nm vs 45nm and the cache size...

----------

